# When will he talk???



## BamBamBird (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello, 

I know not all tiels talk but I have a 4 month old Lutino tiel who I am pretty sure is a male  he is very chatty and very interactive - at the moment it is all whistles and clicks  at what age did your tiels start talking? :lutino:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I got Beaker at an unknown age, so I'm not sure when he started talking. But keep in mind, even though he may be chatty, he may not say anything. Beaker _can_ talk, I've heard him, but he prefers sounds effects, so don't be disappointed if he doesn't, but it does sound like there is a good possibility 

Do you have any pictures of him?


----------



## BamBamBird (Sep 26, 2013)

Here is one pic


----------



## BamBamBird (Sep 26, 2013)

And another


----------



## BamBamBird (Sep 26, 2013)

We have had him about 2 weeks now  he already copies my laugh  we get a hahahahaha sound the last few days and also the dogs toys he does aswell lol


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

Im sure Sheldon was around 5/6 months old when 1st said hello he says quite a few things now but does whistle and clicks a lot more than talk, or get both at same time lol he's funny as only baby still so gets tunes mixed up with each other


----------



## BamBamBird (Sep 26, 2013)

I keep thinking he is trying to say hello - as he seems to get the sound right but not quiet the word hahah but I'm not sure - I thought he might be too young


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

Sheldon tends to use a softer voice when talking or trying to sat a new word. you'll soon be able to spot the difference in him trying a word or singing/whistles  they so much fun part from when you may be hung over and really wanna power nap then they find their voice an wow that hurts lol


----------



## BamBamBird (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah I bet  I won't be looking forward to that hahaha I find that he puffs himself up and tilts his head sideways when he is trying to say hello - Or rather when I think he is trying to say something but it definitely sounds different to his normal "chat"


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh he is such a handsome bird


----------



## BamBamBird (Sep 26, 2013)

He always wants to be out and sat on his cage haha or on top of the tv lol sits chatting away or tarting himself up in the mirror haha


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello BamBamBird,

Since you only have one bird, he will definitely have greater potential in learning to talk and I wish you much success in training him to do so.

Please keep in mind however that tiels, as talented as they are, still don't have the aptitude for speech as other small parrots like budgies...so you're in for quite a challenge!

I've never been able to teach any of my tiels to talk but I've had 2 budgies who could, including the cobalt English budgie I currently own, Bubo 

Hope you succeed!


----------

